# [EVDL] SINCLAIR C5 C-5 ELECTRIC VEHICLE CAR, for sale on ebay by the 29th currently a



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

this is not mine. I am just forwarding the info i saw on ebay so don't 
email me about it.

on ebay

item number 30174452543	
SINCLAIR C5 C-5 ELECTRIC VEHICLE CAR, for sale on ebay by the 29th 
currently at $199 in virginia


The Sinclair C5 electric car! I bought it new from England and had it 
shipped over in the late 1980's. Used it for years and put it way 15 
years ago. I added 1 of the 2 option rear view side mirrors for the 
picture. I did install the optional horn back in the 80's. Been garaged 
kept all this time. It does have some scuff marks that can me elbow 
muscle cleaned. It does use a wheel chair battery that can be recharged. 
I do not have the battery. When I purchased it, I had to clip the 
battery end wires to make it work correctly with USA batteries. I do not 
have the key to the trunk, but it opens easy. There is no reason why it 
should not work, but I can not guarantee it. It is being sold as is! 
This is a collectors item. This C5 must be either picked up or find a 
way to have it shipped to you. I do not have a box for it. If you can 
find a freight company to come to my house and pick it up, fine! I do 
have the top dust cover for it also. I have the original back Sinclair 
tires, that I had replaced when I bought it. If you have any questions 
feel free to write me.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

